# Less than two months to the World Cup...........



## Grahame Clayton (Feb 11, 2009)

...... and Henry's been caught doing drugs.....


----------



## Ady. (Oct 25, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Awesome :lol:

Charlie


----------



## lazerjules (Apr 18, 2009)

That is absolutely brilliant. pmsl. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

That one deserves an "Osca" :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

thats funny as.


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------

